# Positionierung & Anzahl der Bodenabläufe - Meinungen erbeten



## Zacky (7. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Foren-Gemeinde.

Ich möchte gerne eine kleine Meinungsabfrage zur sinnvollen Positionierung und Anzahl von Bodenabläufen starten. Im Anhang habe ich absichtlich zwei verschiedene Beckenformen genutzt. Die Beckenform A ist normal rechteckig mit bspw. 5 x 7 m ~ 52 m³ (bei 1,50 m Tiefe) bzw. ~ 70 m³ (bei 2 m Tiefe). Die Beckenform B - wie man sieht - einfach rund mit 5 m Durchmesser ~ 40 m³ (max. Tiefe von 2,50 m (abgeschrägter Boden zur Mitte)).

Bei einem rechteckigen Becken ergibt sich ja die Frage nach Anzahl & Position der Bodenabläufe & Skimmer, da dies ja auch die häufiger genutzte Teichform ist. Die Teichform an sich ist nicht immer strömungsoptimal (abgerundete Teichecken setze ich einfach mal voraus), so dass ich hier mal die Frage in den Raum stellen möchte: Wo & wie viel Bodenabläufe sind hier sinnvoll bzw. angemessen?

Bei einem kreisrunden Becken ist das Risiko von Gammelecken ja eher weniger gegeben, so dass hier im einfachen Vergleich bei moderater Teichgröße doch ein Bodenablauf und ein Skimmer eigentlich ausreichend scheint. 

Ich würde die Betrachtung zur Umwälzrate sehr gerne erst einmal außen vor lassen wollen. Darüber kann man dann evtl. im Laufe des Threads nochmal diskutieren.

      

Ich habe natürlich schon eine eigene Meinung bzw. Gedanken zu diesem Thema, will aber diese erst an späterer Stelle mit einfließen lassen. 

Danke & Grüße

PS: auch bitte unabhängig von Schwimm-, Garten- oder Koiteich betrachten.


----------



## mitch (7. Okt. 2017)

Hi Rico,

wo ein Ablauf ist sollte auch ein Zulauf nicht fehlen - das beeinflusst doch bestimmt die position der Abläufe.
könntest du bitte noch deine gedachte Zulaufposition einzeichnen.


----------



## troll20 (7. Okt. 2017)

Also so ganz ohne darauf einzugehen was für ein Teich Koi / Schwimmteich und was für eine entsprechende Umwälzung ist blöd. Da sich ja danach die Menge bzw größeren der BA richtet.
Aber mal was anderes, planst du jetzt schon Teich nummero 3 
@Andre 69 der Urlaub naht


----------



## Zacky (7. Okt. 2017)

@mitch Einzeichnen könnte ich da bestimmt auch noch was, aber auch da könntet ihr ja eure Meinungen zu abgeben - welche BA-Anordnung mit welcher Rücklauf-Positionierung kompatibel wäre.

Ansonsten sage ich mal, pauschal, dass ich die Einläufe jeweils diagonal ggü-liegend an den kurzen Wandseiten machen würde. Beim runden Teichbecken wäre es ja egal.


----------



## Zacky (7. Okt. 2017)

Die Skizzen sollten in erster Linie nur als Beispiele dienen. Kann ja auch sein, dass Jemand sagt, das beim rechteckigen Teich auch mehrere BA in zwei Reihen nebeneinander (Anordnung wie beim Würfel - 5er oder 6er Augen) angebracht wären. Oder Jemand meint, dass beim rechteckigen Teich als Schwimmteich nur 1 BA mittig ausreicht.

Lasst euren Gedanken mal freien Lauf und kommentiert es hier einfach...Schwimmteich, Koiteich, Länge zu Breite und Anzahl...


----------



## Digicat (7. Okt. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> @mitch ( ... ) Beim runden Teichbecken wäre es ja egal.



Wenn dann Tagential ... da würde eine schöne kreisförmige Strömung zustande kommen.
Im Rechten Winkel zum Durchmesser würde ich als weniger effektiv einstufen. Ohne 90° Winkel anzubringen. 

LG
Helmut


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Okt. 2017)

Ich pers. bin immer für eine Kreis-strömungsgünstige Teichform.
Einen rechteckigen Teich- da würde ich immer die Innenecken "entschärfen"

Für jede Kreiselströmung im Teich- BA mittig anordnen.
In einer Linie oder außerhalb der Mitte ist nicht optimal.

Ich habe bei mir im Teich ja zwei Kreiselströmungen.
Eine kleine mit einem BA mittig- bleibt weniger Dreck liegen und schwimmernder Schmutz (der nicht schnell genug vom Skimmer erwischt wird) konzentriert sich wirklich gerne in der Mitte der Kreiselströmung.

Bei der zweiten Großen Kreiselströmung sind die BA im Dreieck angeordnet- mit zuviel Abstand- locker 4-5m.
In der Mitte ist leider kein BA. Da sammelt sich gerne mehr Mulm.
Was ich aber nicht mehr ändern werde- weil eben Beton über der Folie.

Andere Koiteichler haben auch so ihre Erfahrungen gemacht.
Siehe diese Doku im NAchbarforum mit mehreren sehr engen BA in der Teichmitte:
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=13922
Der Alwin dort hat auch mehrere Rückläufe in den Teich gebaut- und auch er konnte mittig über den BA kleine "Strudel" erkennen.

Bei Deinem Rechteck also eher A2, fals 3BA ausreichen. Kreisform ist klar- Mitte.
----

Also ich pers. würde immer Anordnung der BA in Anzahl und Rohrdimensionierung passend zum Teichvolumen in der Mitte des Teiches anordnen.
Je 10-15m³ Teichvolumen 1 BA mit KG 125 Verrohrung.

Möglichst symmetrisch- im Dreieck oder im Dreieck mit einem mittigen BA, oder eben 4 BA...oder wieder 4BA imRechteck mit einem mittigen.
Abstand der BA nicht mehr als 1m.

Das macht alles natürlich wirklich Sinn, wenn man auch die Rückläufe clever für eine Kreiselströmung über den mittigen BA anordnet.
------

Bei der Kreisform: 3 BA mittig im Abstand von max. 1m.

Bei dem Rechteck würde ich mittig 5 Stück einbauen.

3 in einer Linie mittig der Längstrichtung Abstand 1m.
2 mittig der Querrichtung. Vielleicht Abstand 0,75 m vom mittigen BA der ersten Linie.

-----


----------



## samorai (8. Okt. 2017)

In erster Linie möchte ich meinem Vorredner erst mal recht geben und mich anschließen.
Ich vergleiche es pauschal mal mit einem Skimmer der zieht bei 4000l Ca zwischen 40 und 60 cm.
Nun kann man aber die Einläufe( Filter) nicht beliebig viel teilen, da auch der Flow dabei geteilt wird.
Ist dann eine Verkleinerung der Dimension pro BA sinnvoll oder nicht? Hiermit meine ich keine Reduzierung im klassischen Sinne sondern zB. Nicht 5x125 ger Rohr sondern 5x 75 ger Rohr durchgängig von jeden BA zum Filter.


----------



## mitch (8. Okt. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Ist dann eine Verkleinerung der Dimension pro BA sinnvoll oder nicht? Hiermit meine ich keine Reduzierung im klassischen Sinne sondern zB. Nicht 5x125 ger Rohr sondern 5x 75 ger Rohr durchgängig von jeden BA zum Filter.


 der "Flow" (Geschwindigkeit) wird höher, hat vielleicht eine größere Sogwirkung um den BA und beugt der Versottung im Rohr  vor, aber ob dann noch das gewünschte Volumen durchrauscht


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Okt. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Nun kann man aber die Einläufe( Filter) nicht beliebig viel teilen, da auch der Flow dabei geteilt wird.



Wer so denkt, der zäumt das Pferd von hinten auf.
Natürlich wird der Flow (Pumpleistung) aufgeteilt.
Damit es passt an jeder Saugstelle, sollte halt die passende Filterduchsatzleistung und Pumpleistung passen.

Es gibt ja auch die Möglichkeit....einzelne  Saugstellen reihum zu drosseln, zu schließen...das hat ich ja auch einmal...
ist aber totaler Quatsch. Was eingebaut wird, muss auch funktionieren.

Wer einen Teich plant, der plant in der Regel eine gewünschte Umwälzung des Teichvolumens pro Stunde und dazu passend die Saugstellen/ Rohrleitungen, Filtergröße/Durchflußleistung, Pumpleistung, Biokammer (bei Fischbesatz auch an Hand der Fischmenge, Futtermenge), Rückläufe in Anzahl und Dimension.

Kein Rohr kleiner KG 110....eher KG 125 und das Vorsehen von Reinigungsabzweigen/ Möglichkeiten kann sinnvoll sein.
--------------
Jetzt kann man wieder je nach Teichnutzung "überlegen" wie oft man den Teichinhalt am Tag unbedingt durch eine Filteranlage pumpen muß oder möchte und dementsprechend ein paar billige Rohre verlegen und den passenden Filter bauen oder kaufen.

Wer baulich clever Förderhöhen an der Pumpe reduziert, der hat dann durch sparsame Pumptechnik (Flowpumpen, Rohrpumpen, Luftheber) geringe Unterhaltskosten für den Teich.

In zackys Teichbeispielen habe ich gedanklich die Anzahl der BA an eine 1:1 Umwälzung gedacht.
Es geht natürlich auch mit weniger- bei anderer Teichnutzung- oder auch mehr. Je nach Wunsch.
-----
Konnte gestern wieder einmal am Teich schön die "Nachteile" der Kreiselströmung am Teich beobachten. Aufgetriebene Algenflocken drehten sich schön mittig im Teich und wurden vom Skimmer nicht mehr erwischt.

Eigentlich perfekt müsste der Skimmer ja auch in der Mitte sein. Sieht aber sicher doof aus- und ab und zu schiebt der Wind ja auch über die Oberfläche des Teiches rüber.


----------



## troll20 (9. Okt. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Eigentlich perfekt müsste der Skimmer ja auch in der Mitte sein.


Na dann zieh doch ein BA Rohr nach oben wenn du nicht baden willst


----------



## samorai (9. Okt. 2017)

Nein kein Skimmer aber ein geschlitztes Rohr .
Es würde dann den nicht angesaugten Bereich übernehmen von 50cm über Teich Boden bis 50cm unter Wasserstand.
Habt ihr schon mal an so etwas gedacht?
Würde aber etwas blöde aussehen.


----------



## Zacky (13. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Forengemeinde.
Gibt es hier zu diesem Thema noch ein paar mehr Gedanken, ob es mehr oder weniger Sin macht, wenn man bei recht langen Teichen - was bei rechteckigen Teichen öfters der Fall sein wird - die Bodenabläufe mehr mittig und dichter beieinander verlegt?



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Konnte gestern wieder einmal am Teich schön die "Nachteile" der Kreiselströmung am Teich beobachten. Aufgetriebene Algenflocken drehten sich schön mittig im Teich und wurden vom Skimmer nicht mehr erwischt.
> 
> Eigentlich perfekt müsste der Skimmer ja auch in der Mitte sein. Sieht aber sicher doof aus- und ab und zu schiebt der Wind ja auch über die Oberfläche des Teiches rüber.


Dieses Problem könnte man bei Bedarf mit einem belüfteten Bodenablaufdeckel oder einem Sprudler zwischen den BA doch sicher kompensieren, wobei dieser wahrscheinlich auch eher nur sporadisch dazu geschaltet werden müsste.



samorai schrieb:


> Nein kein Skimmer aber ein geschlitztes Rohr .
> Es würde dann den nicht angesaugten Bereich übernehmen von 50cm über Teich Boden bis 50cm unter Wasserstand.


Den Gedanken finde ich grundsätzlich gar nicht so schlecht, würde aber tendenziell eher einen Skimmer mittig setzen. Wenn es ein reiner Koiteich ist und man selbst darin nicht unbedingt baden geht - was spricht dagegen, dass man dann zwischen den Bodenabläufen mittig einen Extra-Flansch setzt, wo der Skimmer darauf installiert wird.


----------



## Teich4You (13. Okt. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Den Gedanken finde ich grundsätzlich gar nicht so schlecht, würde aber tendenziell eher einen Skimmer mittig setzen. Wenn es ein reiner Koiteich ist und man selbst darin nicht unbedingt baden geht - was spricht dagegen, dass man dann zwischen den Bodenabläufen mittig einen Extra-Flansch setzt, wo der Skimmer darauf installiert wird.


Ich denke das ist kein schlechter Weg, wenn es wirklich eine sehr gute Kreisströmung im Becken gibt.
Bei wirklich runden Becken finde ich das in Ordnung.

Ansonsten finde ich es besser, wenn man den Skimmer nach Möglichkeit gar nicht sehen würde.
Also Wandskimmer. Da würde ich auch auf ein paar Prozent bei der Skimmleistung verzichten.


----------



## samorai (13. Okt. 2017)

Wenn man einen Wandskimmer verwendet dann sollte auch die Strömung auf den Wandskimmer zielen.
Stellt sich jetzt die Frage, Wie?
Unterbricht man auf der gegenüber liegenden Seite die Kreisrunde Strömung und zielt auf den Wandskimmer mit etwas Vorlauf.
OT: Komme mir vor wie ein Scharfschütze
Also mehr fällt mir im Moment nicht ein.


----------



## koiteich1 (13. Okt. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Konnte gestern wieder einmal am Teich schön die "Nachteile" der Kreiselströmung am Teich beobachten. Aufgetriebene Algenflocken drehten sich schön mittig im Teich und wurden vom Skimmer nicht mehr erwischt.






Zacky schrieb:


> Dieses Problem könnte man bei Bedarf mit einem belüfteten Bodenablaufdeckel oder einem Sprudler zwischen den BA doch sicher kompensieren, wobei dieser wahrscheinlich auch eher nur sporadisch dazu geschaltet werden müsste.



Das Problem habe ich mit 35° bögen an den Einläufen gelöst.
Das Wasser wird beim einströmen nach unten gedrückt und nimmt die Schwebealgen mit die dann von den BAs angesaugt werden.


----------



## center (16. Okt. 2017)

Oder das Ding.?
https://www.naturagart.de/shop/Teic...ml?listtype=search&searchparam=Sediment Falle

Aber ob das gut funktioniert?
Könnte mir vorstellen das es sich schnell zusetzt.


----------



## trampelkraut (16. Okt. 2017)

Das " Ding " hat eine Spülfunktion die ein zusetzen verhindern soll. Das " Ding " ist aus Aluminium Profilen gebaut und das Alu scheint für Teichwasser nicht so geeignet zu sein.
Im NG Forum gab es Berichte das die Dinger sich auflösen.

Außerdem meiner Meinung nach zu teuer.


----------



## samorai (16. Okt. 2017)

Im Prinzip ist es ne gute Idee von NG aber nicht ausgereift.
Ich nehme mal an,daß das kleine Rohr die Spülung mit Düsen übernimmt ähnlich wie bei einem TROMMLER.
Hat denn einer Erfahrungen mit den Dingern?
Ich nehme mal an wenn die Düsen spülen wirbelt der Mulm nur auf, bzw. zT. auch wieder in den Teich zurück.
Die Absaugung wird ein Teil mit nehmen, wahrscheinlich nicht alles.

Nochmal: Hat einer solch ein Ding in seinem Teich und welche Erfahrungen wurden gemacht.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (17. Okt. 2017)

Also ich habs nicht. 
Und würde mir es auch nicht einbauen wenn ich jetzt schon sehe wie sich Fadenalgen stränge in meinen BA gesogen werden.
Als normaler ablauf auf einem Platz oder so top als Gulli aber nicht für den Teich.


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Okt. 2017)

Ich habe auch keine, habe mir aber was ähnliches aus Edelstahlwinkeln und Lochblech gebaut. Materialkosten ca. 20, - €/Stck. Allerdings ohne Spülvorichtung, ich spüle die einzelnen Absaugungen ca. alle 4 Wochen mit vollem Flow durch, und hatte bis jetzt noch keine Probleme mit versotten oder zusetzen.

Die Lochbleche sind trittfest und leicht herausnehmbar.


----------



## samorai (17. Okt. 2017)

Ich hatte da mehr an einer mittig liegenden Rinne gedacht und einer kleinen Spülpumpe 500-1000der gegenüber der Absaugung.
Als Beispiel solch eine Querrinne:  Die Idee wäre kleine Lamellen aus 1mm PVC zuzuschneiden und mit Kabelbindern locker zu fixieren. x
Bei Einschalten der Strömungspumpe würden sich diese in Strömungsrichtung schließen wie eine Jalousie, dann kann der Dreck gar nicht mehr der Absaugung entkommen.

x: kann man nicht gut sehen, könnte man auch als durchsichtiges PVC/ Scheibe sehen.


----------



## trampelkraut (18. Okt. 2017)

Mann könnte auch ein 25 mm PVC - Rohr über die ganze Länge der Rinne einbauen. Alle 10 - 15 cm unten ein 4 mm goßes Loch bohren dann müsste die Rinne eigentlich auch gut gespült werden. Nachteil könnte sein das der Schmoder dann oben rauskommt und nicht schnell genug abgesaugt wird.


----------



## samorai (18. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Roland!
Das mit den Mulm, habe ich schon im Beitrag # 19 in Betracht gezogen.    ......doppelt hält besser......
Deswegen ja die Lamellen, die dann verschließen wenn die Spülpumpe läuft.


----------

